# Sadie's life in pictures



## photoweborama (Dec 6, 2007)

Sheesh, that's sad... Makes me want to cry too...


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

She was a beautiful girl! So very sorry for your loss.


----------



## Bentleysmom (Aug 11, 2012)

She was a beautiful girl, such a tragedy!


----------



## davebeech (Feb 11, 2006)

what a little beauty !! so very very sad though


----------



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

Such a sweet and beautiful girl. I'm so very sorry! Can tell what a loving family girl she was.


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

What a gorgeous girl, who was obviously very loved. Gone way too soon, RIP sweet Sadie. My heart breaks for you and your family, bless you guys.


----------



## Rainheart (Nov 28, 2010)

I know how hard it must be for you to look at these... RIP sweet Sadie.


----------



## CarlosW9FE (Jul 17, 2012)

Sadie was a very beautiful girl. My heart hurts for you also. Rest in Peace dear girl.


----------



## Steadfast (Aug 22, 2012)

What a gorgeous girl and while she was taken from you way to soon I know she and you loved a lifetime in those few short years.

RIP Sadie.


----------



## love never dies (Jul 31, 2012)

Sadie was a beautiful sweet girl. Rest in peace - Sadie.


----------



## Skipperella (Jul 27, 2012)

What a pretty girl she was I'm very very sorry for your loss


----------



## LovelyGold (Nov 4, 2010)

Sadie was a lovely girl...with such a gorgeous coat too! I'm terribly sorry for your recent loss. I'm sure your precious girl knew how loved she was!! Condolences to you and your family.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

I am very, very sorry for your loss. Sadie was beautiful girl, it is unfair she left you so sudden. Her life was short but full of love. There are so many of us who feel your pain and understand how great is your loss. 

Run free, play hard, sleep softly sweet Sadie girl.


----------



## goldy1 (Aug 5, 2012)

Cannot imagine how hard this is for you and your family. She was a beautiful girl. An angel who who will be loved and treasured forever.


----------



## MajesticSadiesMom (Mar 8, 2011)

Thank you everyone. Everyday is getting a bit easier. I miss her soooooo much!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Sadie*

Your Sadie was a very beautiful girl and like someone else said, she was VERY LOVED! 

My heart just hurts for you.


----------



## dmist (May 18, 2012)

She was a beautiful girl.So sorry for your loss.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Sadie was a very beautiful girl. My heart breaks for you, I'm so sorry your loss. 

My thoughts and prayers are with you and your family.


----------



## Bridgers Dad (Aug 31, 2012)

When someone leaves us I understand how hard it is look a pictures and not cry. Sadie was indeed very beautiful, and a loving dog like only goldens can be. I am very sad for your loss and I hope the pictures will help in the future.


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

Such a beautiful girl, she will be forever in your hearts


----------

